# Sable puppy chronicles:The Agility wannabe episode



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

We're BAAA-AAACK!! 

Little Sable girl of the many names has been dubbed "Zuzu" call name because she gets the zoomies so often, reducing me to fits of giggles. She is an absolute joy. I'll let her narrate from here:

Mama sez I get bored fast so I should try new things. Here she takes me to a school, but says I can't go inside because something bad called "math" lives there. WHen I get big, I will eat "math" so it does not bother mama anymore.

Before I exercise, I like to do some calisthenics first. I decided to star with some ear ups. Up....down....up.....



























Then I told mommy "I wanna be like Jethro" and when her eye stopped twitching, she took me on the slide, which I LOVED!!










Then the funny tunnel thingy, all mommy did was call me and point and I went through, with my best stick.










Uncle Aik was hoping the tunnel would transport me to another dimension, but I came out the other side!









Then I did the wobbly bridge! I went on after mommy and Aik went on. I kept hopping off before she could snap the picture and she made funny sounds! I walked the whole length of it a few times then turned to smile at her!










I checked out the tires. Mom says they would look better on her car. Mom's car is....old.












A bit of R&/R in the sandbox: "hello? I'd like a Big Mac and fries pleez, helloooooooooo???"










When I got home, we had art class. I made some water paw-cassos:












Well, I guess that is all for now. Zuzu here saying see ya later, and remember, always bark softly and carry a big stick:












BYE!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Way too cute! Such a sweetheart.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't think there are any words to describe just how cute she is! Thank you for the smiles today!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I love it! She is an adorable little agility star!







Zuzu is a great name.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

So cute!!!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferD
> 
> WHen I get big, I will eat "math" so it does not bother mama anymore.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Awwww she's too adorable, looks like she'll make a great agility dog!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDThen I told mommy "I wanna be like Jethro" and when her eye stopped twitching...













Great pictures of a darling pup!!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

what a cutie!!! she looksl ike she has loads of personality!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

So adorable!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG that was awesome
will you give that cutie patootie a name already


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Adorable little girl...


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JenniferDThen I told mommy "I wanna be like Jethro" and when her eye stopped twitching...
> ...


Haha, me too.









What a cute puppy, I'll bet you're going to have a stunning dog.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I just love sable babies! The word adorable doesn't come close to describing how darn cute she is. You have such a confident and playful puppy. 

We need regular updates of this talented agility star!


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

Those captions were hilarious! She's soooo adorable, and looks like she has a great personality. I really like the name Zuzu, it's unique and pretty.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDThen I told mommy "I wanna be like Jethro" and when her eye stopped twitching...


Hey Zu.... why was your Mama twitching at the mere mention of my name?? She must be a HUGE fan. You are looking good lil girl. I bet we would have a BLAST together on a playground!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I dunno Jethro (may I call you Jet??) She said something about you likeing to "rearrange" things a lot, which I happen to think is a great idea. Mom gets twitchy a lot but I think it's because her hair stands up funny in the middle of the night when I have to go potty. She also calls me "Imelda Marcos" because I have something called a "shoe fetish." When I figured out how to slide open her closet, she asked me if I was "channelling" you. 

What's channelling?

I like older men, by the way...

Zu.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

The captions were hilarious!!!







Can't wait to read more Zuzu adventures! Great name by the way, cute and unique.
Adorable little pupper! I want to smoosh her and kiss her to death.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

so cute!!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Those are wonderful, you really need to add them to either the agility socialization sticky, or the puppy socialization sticky, cause then they won't disappear!

That here (click here) or  click here!!!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Sable puppy chronicles:The Agility wannabe epi*

Gotta love the ear stages









I think your doing such a great thing getting your pup use to all the sights, sounds and playground toys.

I did the same with Loki and he is like a natural circus dog









He jumps onto everything and anything, not afraid of any surface either.

I wish more people would do the things your doing with your pup.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Sable puppy chronicles:The Agility wannabe epi*

Jack--I get no credit--I've been watching what experienced members here do like Ruq and Christine of Vesta Shepherds (the J little adventures!)--they have posted pics that have been so educational but fun. And I am thrilled to have a pup who loves her little excursions. I'm having just as much fun as she is.

Loki the circus dog! I love it!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Sable puppy chronicles:The Agility wannabe epi*








She is adorable! Very confidant pup!


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Sable puppy chronicles:The Agility wannabe epi*

Great pictures and captions. I hope you keep the name Zuzu. In the movie "It's a Wonderful Life" with Jimmy Stewart, Zuzu is his little girl.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Sable puppy chronicles:The Agility wannabe epi*

She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Sable puppy chronicles:The Agility wannabe epi*








Sounds like ZuZu and Arwen "the clown" would get along great! Your pup is ADORABLE!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Sable puppy chronicles:The Agility wannabe epi*

Too cute and too funny!
Sorry Little Zuzu, no Big Macs for you...you and Jethro can go out for Happy Meals!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Sable puppy chronicles:The Agility wannabe epi*



> Originally Posted By: JenniferDJack--I get no credit--I've been watching what experienced members here do like Ruq and Christine of Vesta Shepherds (the J little adventures!)--they have posted pics that have been so educational but fun. And I am thrilled to have a pup who loves her little excursions. I'm having just as much fun as she is.


Looks like you have a great, _very_ pretty and LUCKY little girl!!! You get all the credit for what you are taking the time (and fun) to do with her. We (too) have as much fun as our pups do, with all their adventures.









Congrats on her - it'll be fun watching her grow up!

Christine


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Sable puppy chronicles:The Agility wannabe epi*

I loooooooooooove her coloring! so gorgeous!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Sable puppy chronicles:The Agility wannabe epi*

Adorable!!!!


----------

